# Tieing up two fields for one day



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Some friends and I found two fields with huntable numbers of birds last night. One was posted and the owner had already given permission to his nephew to hunt this morning, no problem. The second was not posted and we showed up at 5:15 but were beaten to the field by a few minutes, again, normally no problem. Only thing is, it was the nephew that was supposed to be hunting the first field that beat us to the second. It also seems that he is guiding out of Woodland Resort in Devils Lake. His uncle would have gladly given us permission if he had known what he was trying to pull here.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Talk to the uncle.....just put it politely and be respectful.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

*Done deal*


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Does the uncle know he is a guide???


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Yep,,,and I hunt on his other uncles land that absolutely hates that he pulls this crap......Just 35 miles away


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So he might get an a$$ chewing....


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I would be very careful about how I presented the information. Blood is thicker than water. I would apologize for getting in the nephews way you didn't know that he would be guiding on both fields.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I agree with Old Hunter. 
Also, it is no secret that they guide out of Woodland Resort in the Spring.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

haha, I know exactly who you are talking about, I have had the same experience with the exact same person. I tell ya what, its almost a shame that some people are allowed to hunt. Certain people only look at it like this "$$$$$$" what a [email protected] joke. I just feel bad someone else had to have the experience with this guy as well.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

it wouldn't have been so bad but when your sitting there looking at the field they had asked the permision for and there is no one in it at all and then you drive by the other field and the guide and clients are sitting around snickering well thats a little too much for me. There was some serious consideration of getting between the roost and them and pass shooting as they came off, but you know what I'm better than that. I guess if I drop my ethics and morals just because they don't have any that makes me as bad as them and I don't ever want to be lumped into that crowd.


----------



## not for hire goose guide (Feb 21, 2006)

i agree with oldhunter as a farmer told me once any bickering everybody goes and no one can hunt the rest of the year so i say tread easy


----------

